# Getting sent to noservice.verizon.net page



## ktwoodjr (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi,

So I read another similar post on this site about the guy (remrod?) and his wife who have comcast and then suddenly were getting this Verizon No Service error and were getting redirected to http//noservice.verizon.net/DOS/...

Last night around 2:00am EST, my son informed me that I hadn't paid our verizon bill and sure enough, we are now getting redirected to the noservice.verizon.net page. Since I knew for a fact that the bill is current, I immediately suspected it was some hijack, and sure enough they want your login and password, or if you forget your password they want your login and bank account information, or they'll take your credit card info too, I'm sure - I didn't check every combination but I'm sure it's a scam. Obviously, I didn't give any of that info and started trying to figure out how to correct this problem. 

Ironically, I recently updated and/or reinstalled both Norton System Works and Webroot Spysweeper because the subscriptions had expired and I knew we had infections. I've swept frequently for the last week and have both of those software definitions updated as of yesterday, and yet this hijack still happened??? Every time I've swept with Spysweeper it says it found uBuying.net and other adwares, trojans, and spy cookies, etc., It says it removed them. I swept afterwards with Norton and it doesn't find anything at all (done after SpySweeper, so maybe they were removed?) Also, after this situation with the noservice website redirect occurred I swept again with both SpySweeper and Norton but it finds nothing?

Anyway - I am dead in the water - I can't access anything from home (writing this from my work computer). I foolishly called Verizon DSL support trying to verify if anything was wrong with my account and see if they had any suggestions. After being on the line for 45 minutes - they cut me off - but not before they did tell me they thought something was wrong with my PC since they had me attempt to access the DSL Westell modem at 192.168.1.1 but again IE just directed me to this noservice.verizon.net page. 

I saw in the similar post that someone recommended downloading HijackThis, which I've done so I can try to install that. Will that remove this problem, or am I going to have to restore the original system (PC is a Compaq Presario tower - came with Windows XP installed)?

Any suggestions would be helpful.
Thank you,
Ken


----------



## ktwoodjr (Sep 26, 2007)

Oops - just realized the website is noaccess.verizon.net, not what I put in the post!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Please follow our HijackThis 5 Step Process and post a HijackThis log in our HijackThis Log Help board. A member of our security team will be able to assist you in regaining control of your system.

In the meantime, *do not* enter your login/password, banking information, or any other sensitive information until an analyst from our security team gives you the green light.


----------



## ktwoodjr (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I managed to resolve this on my own so I thought I'd post what I did.

First of all, recap of my situation: 
-Norton System Works 2007 installed and updated as of date of hijack. 
-Webroot SpySweeper installed and updated as of same date.
-No Windows XP upgrades at all - I know - stupid but it's not my PC so I absolve myself of any guilt!!

System got hijacked and sent to the noaccess.verizon.net page where the phishers wanted bank account and/or credit card info to "make my account" active within 24-48 hours. Total ********.

No internet connectivity at all - could not even use IE to access the DSL modem - kept getting directed to this bogus site.

Here's what I did after much cursing and swearing:
1. Downloaded onto a USB Stick drive from another PC, then copied to local drive on infected PC and ran The Microsoft Windows Malicious Software Removal Tool found at the Microsoft download site: file named Windows-KB890830-V1.33.exe. Results showed that several trojans were found and removed, plus some other miscellaneous questionable settings.
2. Downloaded onto a USB Stick drive from another PC, then copied to local drive on infected PC and Installed and ran Hijack This system scan. Saved the log as I was attempting to follow the steps suggest to me for my initial post. The Hijack this log listed some questionable things but I never chose to fix anything - just left as is.
3. Downloaded onto a USB Stick drive from another PC, then ran on infected PC Windows XP Service Pack 1a.
4. Contacted Verizon and had them change my DSL account password just to be safe...
5. Ureka - it worked.
Still need to block questionable sites, install additional service packs for XP, etc., but at least I have taken back the PC.

I am guessing the Windows tool did the trick...which seems appropriate considering it's there **** operating system that has so many wholes and security breaches in the first place.

Hope this helps someone else...


----------



## carolb412 (Jan 29, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you Tech Support Forum and THANK you ktwoodjr!! I had this problem starting today....using XP, Firefox, and AVG free. My computer updates today actually downloaded the malicious software removal tool on their own - strangely just as I started to notice this problem. I was able to access the Internet though - after a while the noaccess.verizon.net would invade but I had enough time to access hijack this etc. 

I ran hijack this too but haven't done anything with it yet, after reading ktwood's last post. So far, since my updates ran the malicious software removal tool, everything seems fine....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad that all worked out for you. :smile:


----------

